# sad sad news 9 yr old cham



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi guys 
You prob remember that i posted a thread about my wonderful 9yr old yemen chameleon called Yoda .
Well sadley hes now not got anybetter hes not climbiing at all now and now has a open wound on his side just a small one i think prob a crix bite that got invected and grew .
i know some of you have prob gone through or will have to go through what i will be going through later today as prep my heart and head to say goodbye to my loverly friend .
But i gen believe if you can afford a reptile or exotic pet you can afford the care and vets bills yoda so far to keep his life going in the last 6 months has cost me 400 pound .
which mean i could have very very easy have just thought of getting rid and buying another . But to me their will only be one yoda so the bill was worth it . 
So sadley i have come to the decision to say good bye to my loverly friend i thought i would post this as lots have asked how hes doing since .

sad ....... scot


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

snowdragon said:


> Hi guys
> You prob remember that i posted a thread about my wonderful 9yr old yemen chameleon called Yoda .
> Well sadley hes now not got anybetter hes not climbiing at all now and now has a open wound on his side just a small one i think prob a crix bite that got invected and grew .
> i know some of you have prob gone through or will have to go through what i will be going through later today as prep my heart and head to say goodbye to my loverly friend .
> ...


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Blimey! 9 years old?!?! You did so well with Yoda, I have never heard of one get to that age. I know exaclty what you are going through as I had to have my sweet Amy put to sleep 10 days ago. It is so heartbreaking. She was just 3 years old and had only laid one clutch of eggs, so she hadn't done too badly for a female. I miss her so much though, especially yesterday when I cleaned the viv and branches and put them all away. It just doesn't seem fair that the kindest thing for them is often the hardest thing for us to do. He has had a wonderful life with you and will have left you with many happy memories I'm sure.

Sending you my very best wishes and a cyber hug too.

Tiff


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

I know what you're going through. My boy, Pixie, had to be pts in Feb. He was approximately 9 to, and lost his grip, thus spent more time on the floor. One day he fell a scraped a massive gash In his side. Despite vet assistance, the shock must have been too much.

You will never forget him, but time will heal your heart. As my 3 year old put it, he Is now playing hide and seek in the trees in the sky.

All the best, R.I.P Yoda


----------



## snowdragon (Feb 21, 2010)

*thank you*

thank you guys for your kind words x scot


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------

